# Bambino Redfish on the Fly



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Click Here

This was a short trip messing with the video camera. Most of the footage was junk and couldn't be used. But still a good time on the water.


----------



## rhinob (Jun 16, 2009)

very cool vid! looks like a lot of fun!!


----------



## ~BUCKSHOT~ (Jul 9, 2009)

Dude, I can't believe you posted those babies, not to mention my rookie fly fishing skills!! Maybe next time there will be some bigger fish!!:biggrin:


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Very nice! Loved the shot of running up the creek at the start. That captures the fun of super skinny redfishing really well.


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

was that TX or LA marsh? 

i'm dying to get my g-man into that backwater marshy stuff

cool video


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

Is that a Glades skiff or a Gladesmen?


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Captain Stansel said:


> Is that a Glades skiff or a Gladesmen?


Neither. It's a boat I built. Probably 1.5-2' wider than both the Glades Skiff or the Gladesman. It just looks narrow because it doesn't have rolled gunnels.

Bart, just let me know when you have time to come my way and we'll try to plan a trip.


----------



## LA-DOO (May 18, 2009)

Cool video.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Marsh Redfish*

That lead in with the boat going down the water reminded me of my boyhood days of fishing the bayous of South Louisiana from a pirogue.

I fished with a cane pole but later with a flyrod. Lots of fun and memories. Thanks. C2


----------

